# LG 42lc7d hdmi issues



## cchonos (Dec 27, 2010)

I am currently having some issues with my HDMI on my LG 42LC7D, it doesn't work and neither do any of the other inputs associated with HD. All the other A/V inputs work and the devices hooked are working fine as well. I have tried the reset power on it and have swapped out HDMI cables, but still no fix. Anyone have any ideas short of having someone come fix it, it is probably cheaper just to buy a new one at this point if I have to have someone come out and look at it and fix the darn thing, thanks for any help.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

What are you connecting to the HDMI inputs (please supply manufacturer name and model)? Are you sure it is set to one of the supported display resolutions?


----------

